# Breastfeeding your baby born through surrogacy x



## Louise84 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sure this has been discussed before but I coupldn't find anything recent. We are extremely lucky to be expecting twins through surrogacy with my twin sister. I heard about induced lactation and thought that it was worth a try. I am using the Newman-goldfarb approach. I have been pumping now for 2 weeks and will get about 1 oz of milk throughout the whole day. I know that I seriously need to start making more so i'm hoping it will increase soon. Just wondering if anyone else is doing this or done this, and how long it took you to make a good amount of milk? Also any more tips about increasing my milk supply. We are 32 weeks and know that it is quite likely our babies will be born early so i'm keeping everything crossed.

Lou xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

This thread might help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226986.msg3760276#msg3760276


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations how wonderful you have such a loving twin sister and now you are having twins, a beautiful story,

We are 27 weeks with twins thanks to a lovely surrogate in india  

I would love to breastfeed but unfortunately i am on a lot of medications due to chronic back pain so that kind off causes issues with it. So im going to use  formula. Sorry i couldnt be more help but just had to reply to your story


----------



## Louise84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for the link x congratulations rosebud it is so exciting isn't it! Xust be a very different experience with an overseas surrogate good luck I wish u and ur twins a lifetime of happiness xx


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats!

We too are expecting through surrogacy and I have been thinking about induced lactation.

I know "breast is best " and all that and would def try to fed my baby if I was carrying it myself however I'm scared of the outcome of induced lactation.
I know it isn't always successful and I worry about me feeling more spence of failure as I can't already carry.

Anyone got advice?


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi 
Its lovely to talk to you all, its certainly exciting to be finally on the way to becoming a family after never thinking it would happen.

I would like the babies to have breast milk as i have heard the colostrum is very beneficial at the beginning but artificially produced breast milk dosnt produce this so for me that made me decide against it as that would be my main reason and i would also have to withdraw from my medication to start and i would be in a lot of pain then so thats not ideal.

Any IPs I have talked to who have done it found it a lovely experience to help with bonding and that was the main reason behind it. 

So if you feel its something you would like to do it would be worth giving it a try and if you need to supplement it with formula that would be ok a lot of mums do this. 

Good luck

Rosebud


----------



## Louise84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats too Duffy x I pondered over this for a while as I didn't want to feel like that. I actually decided not to do it until I started dreaming about it ha ha  
Then I just decided to give it a go in my mind I know that I will probably end up doing breast and bottle as we have two to feed! I just had to try to see what happens but trying not to put pressure on myself x


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replys!

I would really love to but think I would feel too much pressure. 
Over the years of recurrent miscarriage I've also abused my body with the drugs I've pumped into it.

Not bonding was a concern but a breastfeedingvfriendvof mine asked an expert at the breastfeedingvfriendvof network and she said as long as you did plenty skin to skin you would achieve the same bonding.

I think writing this I've kind've answered my own question.

It's so lovely speaking to others in the same position though

Good luck x


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

"Duffy( Not bonding was a concern but a breastfeedingvfriendvof mine asked an expert at the breastfeedingvfriendvof network and she said as long as you did plenty skin to skin you would achieve the same bonding.)"

Thanks for that piece of advice, i think bonding is on our minds with surrogacy we also used donor egg so at times i wonder have i gone through all this and perhaps the babies don't bond with me, but then I know that they will feel the huge amount of love i have for them and with lots of nurturing we will become the family unit I have craved for so long.

Have any of you announced your good news to friends and family yet, we are doing the telling around 30 weeks as we are still very nervous.

Rosebud


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry not sure what happened to my typing in previous post but assume you understood ok!!!!

Yes I'm sure a baby being born with all your love would never feel any different to a baby that was from your eggs.

Our surrogate is a family member so our family and close friends knew we were going through treatment and hence know we are pregnant, we are currently just over 12 weeks.

We haven't told others tho, I still very nervous and can't quite believe it's happening yet. Maybe after 20 weeks we will let others know.

Are any of you girls on a secret ** group where we could chat?

X


----------



## Louise84 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sure we will all bond bond just fine with the amount of time we have longed for this and the amount of love we have to give x  ❤ We have been really open about the surrogacy with close friends and family before we had our treatment. I just find it easier with people knowing as don't need to make excuses for things especially as it was my sister too. We then announced to the world on ******** at 12 wks I was nervous about it but couldn't wait to do it x I'm so proud of what we are doing and what out sister is doing for us I wanted everyone to know 😊 x 
I'm only on a twins and multiples group but obviously that is open to everyone. Feel free to add me if you like Louise Swan x


----------



## liwi31 (Apr 26, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have any practical advice im afraid but I just wanted to say I have seen quite a few IM's induce lactation through tablets and pumping and who go on to feed absolutely normally...it truly is awe inspiring.  Good luck to you


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I think the decision about whether to breastfeed is a very personal one. Sometimes it's simply not possible to breastfeed whether for medical or practical reasons.  Babies can do just as well whether they are bottle or breastfed.

I just wanted to add my congratulations to Lou, Rosebud and Duffy and I wish you all lots of luck for the births, especially since you've all worked so hard to have these very special babies. 

Your stories show that surrogacy really can work and you should rest into the surrogacy context with confidence.

Best wishes

Louisa


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for best wishes!


----------

